# صاروخ المنتدي اليوم اقوي تعليم لل autodesk inventorv 11



## onizuka (27 أبريل 2011)

اليوم انا اقدم لكم موضوع رائع عن االاوتو ديك انفنتور 11 وهو عباره عن تعليم للبرنامج بصوره نقيه جدا 
 والتعليم باللغه الانجليزيه






 







 *Product De******************ion: *
Accelerated Productivity 11: Solid Modeling is an autodesk Inventor 11 Certified course designed to quickly build professional Inventor skills. It’s different than any book you’ve ever used, because there is no ************. Step-by-Step instruction is presented in short, fully animated movies that show and tell you how to become a professional solid modeler. This format combines the best aspects of a book and hands-on training. You see and hear the lessons, as if you have your own personal expert sitting with you, and it’s fully indexed so you can always find the information you need. Using a learn-by-seeing-and-practicing approach, users instantly know how to perform each task because they see it being performed by the instructor while he explains how it's done. Easily learn the fundamentals through advanced concepts simply by watching this course. Students, Faculty, Mechanical Design Professionals, and CAD ***************istrators enjoy the dynamic flexibility of this course because it automatically tracks up to 10 users on a single workstation. Simply sign in and the course automatically opens the last lesson viewed by the user. Users can easily view lessons from their history log, watch lessons from a large list of lessons, use the Memory Jogger to quickly find lessons by entering a keyword phrase, or watch the next lesson in the course. All study tracking is automatic, so the user can simply close the lesson player to end a study session. The next time the user opens the course the last lesson he or she viewed automatically begins playing. This course is designed to show you how to use all the commands required to create solid models. You'll learn techniques that will make your work more efficient, and will assure that your solid models are editable. Instruction begins with the basics and builds to more advanced concepts of 3D part construction. Sketches and profiles are discussed in depth, as well as useful tricks for producing professionally constructed models. Other time saving tools include projecting and mirroring geometry and linking Excel spreadsheets to control part geometry. You’ll also gain experience with powerful tools like loft, ************l, rib and array, just to name a few. You’ll master the skills you need to create dynamic and highly functional single part solid models.
5 X 50000 KB & 9446 KB



من هنا التحميل

 http://mihd.net/ocmtaf
 
 http://mihd.net/2vf50k
 
 http://mihd.net/0mczuw
 
 http://mihd.net/09l2ed
 
 http://mihd.net/meh451
 
 http://mihd.net/htb89f​


----------



## onizuka (27 أبريل 2011)

your opinion pleez


----------



## onizuka (27 أبريل 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (28 أبريل 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (28 أبريل 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (29 أبريل 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (29 أبريل 2011)

your comments


----------



## onizuka (30 أبريل 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (30 أبريل 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (1 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (2 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (5 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (17 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (18 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (19 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (19 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (20 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (22 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (23 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (25 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## م مصطفى حبيب (26 مايو 2011)

تسلم الايادي على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى منك المزيد وجزاك الله كل الخير على نفعك للمسلمين


----------



## onizuka (26 مايو 2011)

العفو


----------



## onizuka (27 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## lamour25 (27 مايو 2011)

ااااااااااااااااااااااايه السرفر داااااااا ولا الحوار فاكس


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (28 مايو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## onizuka (28 مايو 2011)

urwelcome


----------



## onizuka (29 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (30 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (31 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (1 يونيو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## eng.karim ali (20 يوليو 2011)

thank u !!!!


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (20 يوليو 2011)

أنا ما حملته

لكن أوجه لك كبير شكر

وفقك الله


----------



## onizuka (24 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## obied allah (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## onizuka (28 يوليو 2011)

click in here


----------



## onizuka (21 أغسطس 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## onizuka (22 أغسطس 2011)

*your answers pleez​*


----------



## onizuka (23 أغسطس 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (28 أغسطس 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (29 أغسطس 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شو هل الروابط الفظيعة 
ارفعو على رابط نفهم عليه


----------



## onizuka (27 سبتمبر 2011)

click in here


----------



## onizuka (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## هلام الغرب (25 أكتوبر 2011)

من فضلك غير موقع التحميل لا ن رابط واحد شغال ونسال الله ان يجعل عملك هدا في الميزان المقبول و تقبل منا احر التهاني بمناسبة عيد الا ضحى و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## onizuka (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ok


----------



## onizuka (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## adel_engi (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود بارك الله فيك


----------



## onizuka (22 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez​*


----------



## onizuka (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez​*


----------



## onizuka (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*The Ghost Writer*


----------



## onizuka (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (16 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## onizuka (17 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## onizuka (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (21 ديسمبر 2011)

your comment pliz


----------



## onizuka (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (23 ديسمبر 2011)

your comment pliz


----------



## onizuka (23 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## onizuka (24 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## onizuka (24 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## onizuka (27 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## onizuka (27 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

في إنتظار آراء أخرى


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (30 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (1 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (1 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (2 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (2 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

في إنتظار آراء أخرى


----------



## onizuka (4 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (5 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## onizuka (6 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (7 يناير 2012)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## onizuka (8 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## onizuka (9 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## عبده الثالث (9 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## onizuka (10 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## onizuka (11 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (12 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (13 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (15 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (16 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## obied allah (16 يناير 2012)

يا بشمهندس onizuka قاعد من شهر 10 تتطلب ردود والراجل قالك ان الرابط الاول بس اللى شغال شغل الباقى والناس هتنزل وتقيم وهترد عليك 
فلو سمحت ارفعهم تانى 
وعلى العموم شكرا مقدما


----------



## onizuka (17 يناير 2012)

ok


----------



## onizuka (18 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## mohamed ahmed essa (18 يناير 2012)

عليا النعمه الراجل ده بيتكلم صح


----------



## onizuka (19 يناير 2012)

lol


----------



## onizuka (20 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (21 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (22 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*​


----------



## onizuka (23 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## obied allah (23 يناير 2012)

بص يا بشمهندس من الاخر يا ريت يا ترفع الروابط تانى يا تبطل تكتب علشان احنا زهقنا الناس كلها قالت عيد الرفع وبعدين بردو تتطلب ردود يا راجل انت بتشتغل نفسك 13 صفحة تطلب فيها ردود حرام عليك انا عندى الضغط


----------



## onizuka (24 يناير 2012)

the link is good, just click in here


----------



## obied allah (24 يناير 2012)

No it is not good , it is very bad all of it 
Please try again then reply 
Sign out from your account in i file then try then you wiil find the ugly truth


----------



## مانع صالح (24 يناير 2012)

إلى عبيد الله obied allah

في الحقيقة لقد شجعتني في الرد على onizuka و على صاروخه الذي لم ينطلق حتى الآن. 
فكرت في البداية أن الأمر عندي فقط لا أستطيع أن أفتح هذه الروابط، أما الآن فقط تأكدت أنها فارغة بل وخاوية وأن صاحبها يستغبي المتصفحين للموقع. 
كلي أمل أن تتقي الله يا onizuka وأن تحترم كل من يتصفح هذا الموقع.

كلمة أخيرة لإدارة الموقع: أعتذر منكم إن فهمتم مشاركتي على أنها إساءة لـ onizuka. المفترض أن تلغى كل مشاركاته وحالاً لأنها تسيئ لموقعكم.


----------



## onizuka (26 يناير 2012)

مانع صالح قال:


> إلى عبيد الله obied allah
> 
> في الحقيقة لقد شجعتني في الرد على onizuka و على صاروخه الذي لم ينطلق حتى الآن.
> فكرت في البداية أن الأمر عندي فقط لا أستطيع أن أفتح هذه الروابط، أما الآن فقط تأكدت أنها فارغة بل وخاوية وأن صاحبها يستغبي المتصفحين للموقع.
> ...



I'm 100% sur that the link is good
click in here --------> http://ifile.it/ocmtaf


----------



## مانع صالح (27 يناير 2012)

نعم يا Onizuka
عند تم تحميل الملف المضغوط ظهر صندوق الحوار كما في الصورة المرفقة والذي يطلب إدخال سي دي المطلوب. 

تماماً هذا هو الحال منذ نيسان 2011 عندما وضعت أول مشاركة لك حول هذا الموضوع وكان التحميل إذا ما نجح يتطلب نفس الشيء.

بالتوفيق​


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (27 يناير 2012)

روابط فاشلة


----------



## onizuka (27 يناير 2012)

ok


----------



## مانع صالح (27 يناير 2012)

إلى Onizuke
كيف تكون عندك هذه الإجابة!؟ أتعتقد أن مشاركاتك الكثيرة بل الهائلة العدد مفيدة لنا. لا يا أخي....

فقط للعلم شاركت حول هذه القضيه بـ 103 مشاركة مع 18 مشاركة من الضيوف.

عليك هنا أن تتعود أن تعطي ما هو مفيد. وما هو مفيد أنت بعيد جداً عنه. هل تعجبك مداخلة OK الأخيرة لك. بالله عليك ....... أأنت إنجليزي حتى تجيبنا هكذا أم أنك ملم بكل الموضوع ومن جميع جوانبه حتى تكون إجابتك بحرفين فقط من لغة شكسبير. 

إذا أردت ...أجبني على مشاركتي السابقة حول ما هو المطلوب عندما يتطلب إنزال الملف إدخال سي دي إن كنت تعرف. وأن كنت لا تعرف فلا تجب بـ Ok ولا تشارك مجددا حتى تصل للإجابة. نحن لا نرغب بإدعاء العلم بل ننشر ما عندنا من معلومات طواعية، وأجزم أنك كذلك. 

إجابتك تضعها عندما تحل المشكلة قيد البحث بدون زيادة أو نقصان. ولا داعي أيها الأخ الكريم أن تجيب OK أو your answers pleez أو حتى click in here. 
لا تجب إن كنت لا تعرف.
بالتوفيق​


----------



## مانع صالح (27 يناير 2012)

.................


----------



## onizuka (28 يناير 2012)

ur welcome


----------



## مانع صالح (28 يناير 2012)

*بلغ السيل الزبى*

كنت أتوقع هذه الإجابة.
أنت لم تستوعب ما طلبته منك. فقط أذكرك به 
ما الحل عندما يتطلب إنزال الملف التحفة إدخال سي دي. ولأنك لا تعرف فقد أكدت عليك ورجوتك أن لا تجيب بـ Ok أو حتى click in here. ولا تشارك مجددا حتى تصل للإجابة.
للمرة الثانية آمل أن لا تجيب وأن لا ترد إن كنت لا تعرف. كلك مفهومية يا *أو نـــــــــي زووووووووكا*!.​


----------



## onizuka (30 يناير 2012)

no problem


----------



## onizuka (31 يناير 2012)

.


----------



## onizuka (1 فبراير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (2 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (5 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## مانع صالح (5 فبراير 2012)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=260701&page=13#ixzz1lY0Ucpmg
> 
> إلى Onizuke
> كيف تكون عندك هذه الإجابة!؟ أتعتقد أن مشاركاتك الكثيرة بل الهائلة العدد مفيدة لنا. لا يا أخي....
> ...



أنا أطالب وبشدة بإلغاء كل مشاركات السيد/ لربما السيدة أو نـــــــــي زووووووووكا! ومن هو على شاكلته... وهم كثر
كفى، هذا مقرف ويؤدي للغثيان.
أنقذو موقعكم من هذا القرف. 
ما الداعي لربط الزائر لموقعكم بأن هناك 110 مشاركات من شخص واحد يطمح أن يحصل على رقم جينيس في تكرار المشاركات البائسة من قبيل ok...............الخ. فما أن يدخل الزائر الكريم للموقع ويبدأ بقراءة أي موضوع من مواضيع و نـــــــــي زووووووووكا وفي المنتديات المختلفة . حتى يكتشف أنه أمام خزعبلات لا تسمن ولا تغني عن جوع. 

كفى أيها الكرام إنكم تقتلون فينا الحمية على العلم 

لكم المودة​


----------



## the engineer H (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على البرنامج 
بس لا تخرب موضوعك بتكرار الرد


----------



## onizuka (6 فبراير 2012)

ok


----------



## onizuka (7 فبراير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------

